# Katar - unsinniger Austragungsort für Leichtathletik WM 2019 und Fußball WM 2022



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2019)

*Katar - unsinniger Austragungsort für Leichtathletik WM 2019 und Fußball WM 2022*

Moin!


Der Unmut der Athleten ist groß. Schlechte Sport-Bedingungen, da es zu dieser Jahreszeit trotzdem sehr heiss in Katar ist.
Leere Ränge und noch diese neue Schrittkamera die von dem Verband eingeführt wurde.
Das Land Katar hat eigentlich mit Leichtathletik nichts am Hut. Dennoch wurde es als Austragungsort ausgewählt.
Genauso sieht es beim Fußball aus. Viele können das nicht nachvollziehen.
Aber Geld regiert ja die Welt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tZc8u5YrBGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Leichtathletik - WM in Katar: Robert Harting ist nicht begeistert - Ran

Davon abgesehen sind wohl beim Bau der Stadien einige Gastarbeiter gestorben. Und die Arbeitsbedingungen sind katastrophal.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Katar - unsinniger Austragungsort für Leichtathletik WM 2019 und Fußball WM 2022*



RyzA schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen sind wohl beim Bau der Stadien einige Gastarbeiter gestorben. Und die Arbeitsbedingungen sind katastrophal.


Hauptsache, die Kohle stimmt.
Was für ein korrupter Schei.verein.

Aber wenn man sich die Leitung und das Verhalten ansieht, kann da ja nichts rauskommen:

International Association of Athletics Federations – Wikipedia
Sebastian Coe – Wikipedia.

Und es ist da nicht nur Coe, der Mist baut ... .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Katar - unsinniger Austragungsort für Leichtathletik WM 2019 und Fußball WM 2022*

Egal welcher Haufen, Fifa, UEFA, FIA und was es sonst noch gibt, dort geht es darum wie man das meiste aus den Sport pressen kann. Und für nen Koffer voll Geld veranstaltet man irgendwann auch olympische Spiele in Nordkorea.
So widerlich es ist, in den Etagen scheint es zum guten Ton zu gehören. Und das beschränkt sich auch nicht auf die Sportverbände. 

Wie man das ändern kann? 
Man strebt eine solche Karriere an, bleibt ehrlich und wird ne Woche später auf die Straße geworfen weil man nicht die Interessen des Unternehmens vertritt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Katar - unsinniger Austragungsort für Leichtathletik WM 2019 und Fußball WM 2022*

Bundesliga in Katar? Mir egal, ich habe es noch nie geguckt.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Katar - unsinniger Austragungsort für Leichtathletik WM 2019 und Fußball WM 2022*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bundesliga in Katar? Mir egal, ich habe es noch nie geguckt.


Von Bundesliga war keine Rede. WM!


----------



## Kuhprah (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Katar - unsinniger Austragungsort für Leichtathletik WM 2019 und Fußball WM 2022*

Solange die Leite dafür Kohle hinlegen und Einschaltquoten bringen stecken sich andere die Taschen voll. 
Die Fans und Sportler müssten es boykottieren. Aber letztere wollen ihre Millionengagen haben und ersteren ist es zu 99% egal. Fußball is ja immer geil


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Katar - unsinniger Austragungsort für Leichtathletik WM 2019 und Fußball WM 2022*



RyzA schrieb:


> Von Bundesliga war keine Rede. WM!


Ist das nicht das gleiche?  40 Typen laufen hinter einem Ball her und treten den in einen Kasten.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Katar - unsinniger Austragungsort für Leichtathletik WM 2019 und Fußball WM 2022*

Ne, hauptsache du kannst mit Unwissenheit protzen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Katar - unsinniger Austragungsort für Leichtathletik WM 2019 und Fußball WM 2022*

Katar muss aber extrem viel geschmiert haben, die können es sich leisten zich Millionen oder gar Milliarden im Sand zu versenken.
Aber warum wird das gemacht, wahrscheinlich um Prestige zu gewinnen, aber das geht meiner Meinung nach hinten los.
Die leeren Ränge und gekauften Zwangszuschauer werden ihre Wirkung in das Gegenteil umkehren.
Sportlich ist das natürlich eine Katastrophe, auf Höchstleistung dürfen wir uns bei der WM sicher nicht freuen.
Selbst im Winter sind dort die Temperaturen wie bei uns im Sommer, wer das für gut befunden hat muss sein Hirn ausgeschaltet haben, vor allem weil sie es erst im Sommer machen wollten.
Ich gehe davon aus dass das folgen haben wird, ich bin mir sicher das in einiger Zeit einige ins Gefängnis gehen müssen, weil sie Schmiergeld angenommen haben, das ist so sicher wie es Sand in Katar gibt.
Die Politiker sollten es Boykottieren, um zu zeigen das man nicht alles mit Geld erkaufen kann.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 40 Typen laufen hinter einem Ball her und treten den in einen Kasten.


Auf dem Platz sind maximal 22 Spieler erlaubt, 11 pro Mannschaft, alles andere ist kein Fußball.
Ich glaube du hast noch nie ein Fußballspiel gesehen


----------



## pedi (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Katar - unsinniger Austragungsort für Leichtathletik WM 2019 und Fußball WM 2022*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist das nicht das gleiche?  40 Typen laufen hinter einem Ball her und treten den in einen Kasten.



könnte von colormix sein.


----------



## P2063 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Katar - unsinniger Austragungsort für Leichtathletik WM 2019 und Fußball WM 2022*

Brot und Spiele


----------



## John_Shaft (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Katar - unsinniger Austragungsort für Leichtathletik WM 2019 und Fußball WM 2022*

Ich kann es menschlich auch null nachvollziehen. Bei solchen Entscheidungen regiert wirklich das Geld! Leider...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Katar - unsinniger Austragungsort für Leichtathletik WM 2019 und Fußball WM 2022*



RyzA schrieb:


> Der Unmut der Athleten ist groß. .


Dann sollen sie besser und härter trainieren und nicht hinfahren. Mein Gott noch mal.
Das Sponsorengeld nehmen sie gerne, sollen sie was leisten, zicken sie rum. Es sind für
alle dieselben Bedinungungen. Es müssen auch nicht immer dieselben gewinnen. Was
macht denn ein Sportler aus Katar, wenn eine WM bei 10°C in Schottland ist. Jammert
der dann auch von wegen zu kalt?


----------



## RyzA (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Katar - unsinniger Austragungsort für Leichtathletik WM 2019 und Fußball WM 2022*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dann sollen sie besser und härter trainieren und nicht hinfahren. Mein Gott noch mal.
> Das Sposorengeld nehmen sie gerne, sollen sie was leisten, zicken sie rum. Es sind für
> alle dieselben Bedinungungen. Es müssen auch nicht immer dieselben gewinnen. Was
> macht denn ein Sportler aus Katar, wenn eine WM bei 10°C in Schottland ist. Jammert
> der dann auch von wegen zu kalt?


Aber sonst geht es dir gut?

Die Sponsorengelder in Leichtathletik sind gar nicht so hoch. Jedenfalls nicht so hoch das man davon leben kann.
Die üben nämlich größtenteils noch "normale" Berufe aus.
Darum geht es auch gar nicht.
Mit härter und besser trainieren hat das auch nichts zu tun.
Bist du schon mal bei 30 Grad  richtig gelaufen?

Ich glaube du hast nicht wirklich Ahnung davon.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Katar - unsinniger Austragungsort für Leichtathletik WM 2019 und Fußball WM 2022*



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber sonst geht es dir gut?
> Ich glaube du hast nicht wirklich Ahnung davon.


Seit wann werden Gladiatoren gefragt, was sie für Bedürfnisse 
haben? Die sollen laufen, springen, schreien und gut ist.

Du solltest meine subtile Kritik am System schon verstehen,


----------



## RyzA (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Katar - unsinniger Austragungsort für Leichtathletik WM 2019 und Fußball WM 2022*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du solltest meine subtile Kritik am System schon verstehen,


Manchmal weiß man bei dir nicht ob du das ernst meinst oder nicht.

Und ich konnte auch nicht die geringste "Kritik am System" bei dir rauslesen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Katar - unsinniger Austragungsort für Leichtathletik WM 2019 und Fußball WM 2022*



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast nicht wirklich Ahnung davon.


ich bin hier einmal mitgelaufen, aber leider nicht angekommen
Hitze, Sand, Wind und Berge - das erwartet die Laeufer beim Marathon des Sables

Schimpfe ich jetzt auf die Hitze, oder darauf, dass ich falsch trainiert habe?
Die Kritik liegt natürlich an einem Sport, der rein nach den Bedürfnissen
der Sponsoren handelt.


----------



## RyzA (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Katar - unsinniger Austragungsort für Leichtathletik WM 2019 und Fußball WM 2022*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> ich bin hier einmal mitgelaufen, aber leider nicht angekommen
> Hitze, Sand, Wind und Berge - das erwartet die Laeufer beim Marathon des Sables


Kein Wunder das du nicht angekommen bist. 


> Schimpfe ich jetzt auf die Hitze, oder darauf, dass ich falsch trainiert habe?
> Die Kritik liegt natürlich an einem Sport, der rein nach den Bedürfnissen
> der Sponsoren handelt.


Achso. Und jetzt sollen deswegen alle Athleten bei 30 Grad und mehr den Sport ausüben?


Katar als Austragungsort ist ein Griff ins Klo. Fertig!


----------

